# Fishing Topwater Lures



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

It has been a while since I posted anything at all. This weekend I worked on a video for YouTube discussing my favorite topwater lures and my methods, as well as some video clips from the last year. I would be interested in knowing your favorite top water lure.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

So,you are what,74 now?
Good for you!!!


----------



## Shrimp300 (May 30, 2016)

Skitter walk hands down

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Just turned 75, still kicking, just not as strong.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Shrimp300 said:


> Skitter walk hands down
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I have never tried, will give them a shot. Thanks.


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Skiffer said:


> Just turned 75, still kicking, just not as strong.


Boy I can relate to that,time is catching up with me....


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Yo-Zuri used to make a top water that was called Walk-n-Dog. That was my favorite. Not a big topwater [I think 1/2 oz] but I used to catch a lot of big trout on it. Best color was ghost [olive back, clear sides and bottom. It sat level in the water. Whenever I see a topwater post I click because that is the absolute best way to catch a speck. I think you might like this guys vids. He is a snook guy in Jupiter and the hits are awe inspiring. Music might not be to your taste [I love AC-DC so I crank it up]. He strictly uses a chugger head with some type of soft swimbait. Anyway I enjoyed your vid and here is the snook guys video.


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

I like a bone colored Spook Jr.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Great video explaining what to do and how to do it!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Topwater fishing is so much fun, thanks for the vid. Very well done.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

wrightackle said:


> Yo-Zuri used to make a top water that was called Walk-n-Dog. That was my favorite. Not a big topwater [I think 1/2 oz] but I used to catch a lot of big trout on it. Best color was ghost [olive back, clear sides and bottom. It sat level in the water. Whenever I see a topwater post I click because that is the absolute best way to catch a speck. I think you might like this guys vids. He is a snook guy in Jupiter and the hits are awe inspiring. Music might not be to your taste [I love AC-DC so I crank it up]. He strictly uses a chugger head with some type of soft swimbait. Anyway I enjoyed your vid and here is the snook guys video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrbiv2KWRyw


Thanks wrightackle, some amazing action in that video.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

60hertz said:


> Great video explaining what to do and how to do it!


Thanks 60hertz, I did the video at the request of a young subscriber just getting started with fishing.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Catchemall said:


> Topwater fishing is so much fun, thanks for the vid. Very well done.


Thanks Catchemall, I appreciate the comment.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

How important is color? I simply don't have the experience to know if it matters but I've had decent luck with a spook jr. in speckled trout pattern. Even caught a big bass in a pond in Alabama on it.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

zodiac470 said:


> How important is color? I simply don't have the experience to know if it matters but I've had decent luck with a spook jr. in speckled trout pattern. Even caught a big bass in a pond in Alabama on it.


A really tough question. If they are hungry, I am not sure it matters that much. I can only speak from many years of fishing experience that I have caught more fish, and larger fish on lures that have lighter colors (white, bone, yellow, silver, and chartreuse). I mainly try to match whatever they are feeding on in the area that I am fishing as far as shape, size and color, whether that be finger mullet, shrimp, glass minnows, etc.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the size of a spook jr because they are small enough for the smaller fish, yet big enough for some of the larger ones. When I was in NC I had just bought a full sized spook in bone color and first cast and boom, a gator came out of the bushes and crushed it.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

wrightackle said:


> Yo-Zuri used to make a top water that was called *Walk-n-Dog.* That was my favorite. Not a big topwater [I think 1/2 oz] but I used to catch a lot of big trout on it. *Best color was ghost [olive back, clear sides and bottom.* It sat level in the water.



It was indeed a fantastic lure. My buddy bought a dozen just before they disappeared from the market, and just found 6 more just about a month ago. Deadly little buggers.


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

Not trying to throw things off track, but how did you decide on which cameras to use? I want to get something to take a decent photo of the occasional nice fish I catch. I don't think I am interested in filming what I am doing. So I think I'm looking for something to mount in the front of my kayak with a remote control of some type. Any suggestions?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Duncan said:


> Not trying to throw things off track, but how did you decide on which cameras to use? I want to get something to take a decent photo of the occasional nice fish I catch. I don't think I am interested in filming what I am doing. So I think I'm looking for something to mount in the front of my kayak with a remote control of some type. Any suggestions?


If you only want a camera and not video options then get a waterproof camera with a 5 second delay.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good stuff. I’ll add that I think most overthink Topwater lures between colors and models. I’ve found that day-in, day-out, colors matter little and that anything with decent action that casts a silhouette will work. I do pay attention to the noise made though and it certainly has a different impact in stained water or rough/choppy conditions.

Size can be another factor. We all like to think “big bait, big fish” but too many times I’ve used larger baits only to make a switch to smaller topwaters and find the big bite.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Good stuff. I’ll add that I think most overthink Topwater lures between colors and models. I’ve found that day-in, day-out, colors matter little and that anything with decent action that casts a silhouette will work. I do pay attention to the noise made though and it certainly has a different impact in stained water or rough/choppy conditions.
> 
> Size can be another factor. We all like to think “big bait, big fish” but too many times I’ve used larger baits only to make a switch to smaller topwaters and find the big bite.


My experience is that it often depends on locally available forage. There was a lake in North Carolina where the shad were all just really small, and larger baits would get ignored while the smallest baits would get crushed by even the bigger fish. If you could get your bait down to close to the size of the shad the bite would really pick up. "Matching the hatch" doesn't always apply, but I think it helps sometimes.

Great video, topwater is my favorite way to fish. Lots of good stuff in there. :thumbsup:


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

enjoyed the video and I learned something too! thanks


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Duncan said:


> Not trying to throw things off track, but how did you decide on which cameras to use? I want to get something to take a decent photo of the occasional nice fish I catch. I don't think I am interested in filming what I am doing. So I think I'm looking for something to mount in the front of my kayak with a remote control of some type. Any suggestions?


I agree with lobsterman if you only want snapshots. If you want to start videoing your trips, I describe my video setup here: 



I got into the video thing when my wife gave me a GoPro for Christmas.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> enjoyed the video and I learned something too! thanks


Thanks for watching and the positive comment.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

SurfRidr said:


> My experience is that it often depends on locally available forage. There was a lake in North Carolina where the shad were all just really small, and larger baits would get ignored while the smallest baits would get crushed by even the bigger fish. If you could get your bait down to close to the size of the shad the bite would really pick up. "Matching the hatch" doesn't always apply, but I think it helps sometimes.
> 
> Great video, topwater is my favorite way to fish. Lots of good stuff in there. :thumbsup:


Thanks Sam.


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

Chris V said:


> Good stuff. I’ll add that I think most overthink Topwater lures between colors and models. I’ve found that day-in, day-out, colors matter little and that anything with decent action that casts a silhouette will work. I do pay attention to the noise made though and it certainly has a different impact in stained water or rough/choppy conditions.
> 
> Size can be another factor. We all like to think “big bait, big fish” but too many times I’ve used larger baits only to make a switch to smaller topwaters and find the big bite.


Thanks Chris, I have caught larger fish on small baits also, but I want to avoid killing a large trout that swallows that small bait.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Skiffer said:


> Thanks Chris, I have caught larger fish on small baits also, but I want to avoid killing a large trout that swallows that small bait.


Sometimes, even with big baits, a redfish will completely inhale a topwater. 

Not many people do it, but really big dog walker baits can be deadly when sight casting to cobia. I make my own out of wood shovel handles. It's a rush to watch a big one chase down and smash a topwater plug.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Skiffer said:


> Thanks Chris, I have caught larger fish on small baits also, but I want to avoid killing a large trout that swallows that small bait.


I have no more and no fewer fish swallow the smaller topwaters as I do large really but I was more pointing out match the hatch.

The only times I have issues with fish swallowing topwaters is with Snook and Redfish. If I hook a trout deeper on a Topwater, it’s usually not too deep as to become a mortal injury.


----------

